# Food - Am I feeding the wrong food?



## Jackiechan (Jul 23, 2017)

Sell my dog has been on millies wolfheart for 2 years now, he's a kilo or two overweight so the vet told us to reduce him down to 2 X 100g. He lost a lot but still needs another half a kilo. 

He gets at least 2 hours on exercise a day and he's been on millies wolfheart the whole time following suggestions id seen on here. No health issues except for the extra weight. 

However, I saw on a dog food comparison that MW is for working dogs, should I change him over to something different?


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. I’m not sure but I think if it’s working dog food you should half the amount it says. My pup loved dr John but I wouldn’t let him have it as that’s working dog food. 200g a day seems quite a lot for a 2 year old. I feed my 7 month 250g. Once finished growing I’ll reduce him down to 100g approx. Good luck


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi

We used to feed Millies Wolfheart, I loved the customer service and free delivery and the fact that the food is such good quality. I did a fair bit of research on food and think I remember reading that although it is labelled as working dog food it is no different to other high protein food. I think it is labelled that way for some tax reason which makes the food more reasonably priced. Have you emailed Millies Wolfheart? They usually give really good feeding advice. 

Unfortunately my cockapoo Maisie is the fussiest dog on the planet and at the moment will only eat butternut box which is a fresh food delivered frozen in pouches, it is the only food she has eaten for more than a week without turning up her nose.

Tara

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

